

Layerboom acquired by Joyent - mcantelon
http://blog.bootuplabs.com/2010/07/15/layerboom-acquired-by-joyent/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed:+BootupLabsBlog+(Bootup+Labs+Blog)

======
ghshephard
Great news for Layerboom (and Joyent). Nice to hear Bootup startup score an
acquisition. And oh please, please let this be the beginning of a technology
renaissance in Vancouver.

It has the following:

    
    
      Two Great Universities, and a solid technical 
      college (UBC, SFU, BCIT)
    
      Reasonable winters, beautiful summers, (okay, rainy 
      fall weather)
    
      Gorgeous scenery.  I never tire of watching the 
      north shore mountains tower above Burrard Inlet
    
      Awesome City Life - I fly back three-four times a year
      just to kick back in downtown Vancouver.  I spend two 
      days just eating at places on Robson Street.  Classic,
      Classic Library.   And you truly do _not_ require a 
      vehicle to live/work/play in Vancouver.
    

Fingers crossed.

~~~
imack
I have concerns (as a Vancouverite) about the ability to attract talent, and
the general way business has been handled in general. Vancouver salaries are
notoriously low given the very high cost of living. I've also brushed up
against a "Hire people from BC first" attitude from several people in the tech
sector. I don't think it's a show stopper, but it doesn't help.

Similar thoughts: [http://rochelle.ca/2010/04/10/vancouvers-challenging-
busines...](http://rochelle.ca/2010/04/10/vancouvers-challenging-business-
environment/)

------
paulitex
Nice rebound Bootup, great to hear. Also good news for Vancouver tech and
Canadian cloud hosting (which is in its infancy to say the least).

